# Reading > Who Said That? >  I could use some help please

## Juanito

Some time ago I heard a drama student recite a passage from some literary work but i cannot place the lines.

It was something like this: I held a dying man in my arms and he asked "why?" but, he wasn't asking why was he dying but why had he lived.

I know this isn't an exact quote but can someone help me identify the source of this line?

Thanks in advance

----------


## Blade

was that from Story of Living & Dying in aD/s Lifestyle?

----------

